

Ask HN: Keyword Search Volume for a Healthy Sized Market? - wasd

What kind of search volume for my set of keywords is indicative of a healthy market?
======
hagbardgroup
You're picking the wrong indicator, because not all keywords demonstrate the
same level of intent.

Also without knowing how you conducted your research, what your product is, or
what keywords you have selected, it's not possible to meaningfully answer your
question.

